# Hart, ehrlich, direkt - Toxpack



## Eysenbeiss (24. Oktober 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass will ich euch mal mit der Nase auf eine Sparte stoßen, die völlig anders ist als das, was man sonst so aus den Charts kennt und selbst die meisten Internetradios spielen kaum vergleichbares:

www.toxpack.de & http://www.myspace.com/toxpackstreetcore für die üblichen Hörproben.

Die Jungs sind auch nicht erst seit gestern unterwegs und anlässlich des neuen Albums hier mal ein wenig Werbung dafür: Epidemie, 12 Songs vom feinstern und wer noch schnell genug ist, der bekommt sogar noch das Digi-Pack mit einem Bonustrack und Video zum Song "Ohne mich".


----------



## Eysenbeiss (6. November 2009)

Nach 14 Tagen kann man hier mal *pushen* ;-)


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

Hört sich für mich net neu an.....geht in die richtung onkelz, KC und so....is aber mal net schlecht werd ich mir mal anhören.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich net neu an.....geht in die richtung onkelz, KC und so....is aber mal net schlecht werd ich mir mal anhören.



Die Band gibts seit 8 Jahren, aber alle machen schon erheblich länger Mucke, Schulle mit den Bierpatrioten sogar recht bekannt.


----------

